

Benedict Cumberbatch Can Charm Humans, but Can He Fool a Computer? - p7g5
http://blog.wolfram.com/2014/11/26/benedict-cumberbatch-can-charm-humans-but-can-he-fool-a-computer/

======
grimley517
Nice article - Thanks

